
Show HN: Flying in for a YC interview? Zenner will protect you from disruption - wsdan
https://gozenner.com/yc-interview-flight-protection
======
wsdan
Hi HN - Zenner cofounder here.

For those of you fortunate enough to receive a YC interview, congratulations!
We've built a free tool that will analyze the risk of your flights being
disrupted, and we're also offering to help get you to SF even if your flight
is canceled, delayed, or you miss a connection.

Give it a go, we're keen for your feedback.

